# First t.b few questions



## XjenX (24 December 2015)

Had my first horse bought a few months ago but we never gelled I loved her but didn't want to ride so I gave her to my cousins stables went and saw cob yesterday was all for getting him then I hit the search England button by mistake and all of a sudden a gorgeous grey 15.3 t.b pops up fell in love left Scotland this morning and by 5pm she was on my livery yard thing is I never tried her she has cooled off for the past 8 months and the old owner had started schooling her was wondering if anyone had any tips to help  yard people keep going on how fast she will be n a nutter but she is ment to be really quiet that's why she is not racing too laid back so alot of people think this of t.b kinds also a few yard people came up and said she is definitely younger than 5 I have passport surely that proves her age? she is on cool mix and beet pulp Im used 2 chaff but don't want 2 changer her over anyone feed the mix and pulp to their horses? Someone said it can make them fizzy? The turn out comes in for a few wks after new year the y.o said I should think about keeping her stabled as she would go out and have to find her place in pecking order only to come back in few days later then go through it all again in couple of months any thoughts? My old livery yard was all year turnout so never been in this position before any thoughts and advice appreciated the people at yard like to butt in and make me feel stupid like I know knotting which is a shame as at old yard everyone helped each other out and gave advice here it's all about showing horse who's boss attitude and I don't approach it like that she was in trailer 3 and half hrs came on to new yard brilliant in stable with her 2 hrs brushing relaxing her but I was 2 soft cause I never rode her in arena thought she had been through enough 4 one day she was so nervous at one point she wouldn't eat big group of owners outside stable laughing and shouting she just snuggled in2 me for ages I don't want people approaching her till she is settled but some people feel I'm overreacting?!!? 
SORRY FIR LENGTH PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Shay (24 December 2015)

I'm afraid if you haven't tried her there is no way anyone on a forum is going to be able to help you with whether or not she is nutty.  Was there a particular reason why you didn't ride her?  Did you see her ridden?

You need to keep her feed the same for a couple of weeks at least and then switch over slowly - give her gut time to adjust to a new feed.  As a TB she might not hold her condition well enough on chaff.  There's nothing really heating in a cool mix and beet.  Personally I prefer linseed - but many swear happily by beet of one variant or another.  Just use unmolassed beet if you are worried about fizzyness.  But I very much doubt you would get a TB to hold condition without hard feed.

You were quite right not to ride her yesterday obviously - but you don't say what tack (if any) you got and if she is actually in a shape to ride right now?  I presume she wasn't vetted given the speed of purchase so you might want to get a vet to come and check her over and a saddler to check tack before you ride anyway?  Even if everything checks out OK do be careful the first few times at least!

If you can get her turned out that would be better - but it depends on what your yard turn out is like.  I'm not sure I'd want to put a mare like this straight out in a mixed herd or something with a very dominant lead mare.  Can you turn her out in a neighboring paddock so they can get to know each other over the fence?  Minimizes the risk of field injury.

It doesn't sound like the yard has a policy to isolate new arrivals.  Are you required to worm her before turn out?  Yes her passport should be a match for her age - but some of them aren't.   Depends on who the issuing authority is, whether the passport is original or an replacement and if it matches her chip.  If she ever raced or was registered to race and has a Wetherby's passport I would bet on it being accurate.  But if it is a replacement then quite possibly not.  The vet can check her chip matches when he checks her over.

You've made a very brave decision - I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Orca (24 December 2015)

I haven't really much to add to Shays brilliant post, except to say that at (maybe) 5, having been turned away for 8 months and (possibly) just started schooling, you might be looking at pretty much breaking from scratch. If she's come off of the race track, she will probably need complete retraining anyway. There really is no way of knowing, so be prepared to seek professional help, if you need it or possibly sending away (or bringing in a trainer) to have her current abilities assessed, if you are concerned about hopping on yourself. I hope you at least saw her ridden, which will give you some idea of where to start.


----------



## Charlie007 (24 December 2015)

Congratulations on your new horse!!

I would be tempted to contact her previous trainer to find out a bit of history. Especially temprement and previous injuries.


----------



## XjenX (25 December 2015)

No never saw her being ridden i knew i was taking her before i even went down. Im going to tack her up tomorrow and take her round arena only one way to find out whats she is like Spoke to previous trainer and she said she was very relaxes in school but needed work on outline there is no where else to turn her out earlier I put her in outdoor arena pulled the gate over took lead rope off and she was brilliant she walked beside me all the way round but then she stopped and started neighing and staring at a horse outside stable later found out it was a stallion it's mixed yard but iI never knew there was a stallion


----------



## Auslander (25 December 2015)

XjenX said:



			No never saw her being ridden i knew i was taking her before i even went down.
		
Click to expand...

I genuiely wish you well, but it's madness for someone inexperienced to buy a horse without trying it, without taking someone experienced along to have a look at it, and without having it vetted. I hope you are one of the lucky ones - and don't have any major health/behavioural problems to deal with


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 December 2015)

XjenX said:



			i have a horse share i have recently found out that the horse is from a chariety and should not be out on a part loan iv noticed there has been no feed for the horse in over a week on my days off i popped into stable and he had not been mucked out since i had done it 2 days prevous the owner only talks to me when money is due and now i have found out the horse was not ridden in over a year and has artheritis i dont knkw what to do im looking for another but feel i cant just ealk away from situation
		
Click to expand...




XjenX said:



			I have just got a new horse and stayed at her yard as it was handy and she has been there since she was a foal.All the horses come to the gate at dinner time but she will stay back from them a woman asked if I wanted help she went in and grabbed my horses rug and dragged her out my horse walked over to all the hay as she never had a headcollar went over to get her and the woman walked up n kicked my horse. The other nite I was on way bk from field n had to wait on my friend to open the door to the stables so I walked her around for a few mins till my friend opened up the stable she came up grabbed her head color and pulled down hard n said make her stand till u r ready. I have a good bond with my horse she is not bad behaved just a fast pased horse but if her stables isn't ready I don't c the harm in walking her round if i need to b  tough with her I will I know these people have been round her longer but they r making me feel small I don't want my horse treated like that how do i go about getting them to butt out I would never go up 2 someone's horse n boot it but these people can be very bitchy n make u feel awkward up at yard if u don't listen 2 them they asked me 2 put het feed in plastic bucket instead of rubber bowl as they all use buckets n they wouldn't leave my stable till I did it. I'm 29 not a young girl that dose t know what she is doing HELP!!!!
		
Click to expand...




XjenX said:



			Was reading a thread about feed. I have 7 yr old mare lustiano she gets hay net of haylage in morning few scoops of chaff with apple n Cople carrots through it then she is out grazing till 4 when she comes in she gets brought in she has 2 nets of haylage gets rode then another bucket of feed same as in morning she has beet pulp in tack room  but haven't used it since I had her is this an OK diet?
		
Click to expand...




XjenX said:



			No never saw her being ridden i knew i was taking her before i even went down. Im going to tack her up tomorrow and take her round arena only one way to find out whats she is like Spoke to previous trainer and she said she was very relaxes in school but needed work on outline there is no where else to turn her out earlier I put her in outdoor arena pulled the gate over took lead rope off and she was brilliant she walked beside me all the way round but then she stopped and started neighing and staring at a horse outside stable later found out it was a stallion it's mixed yard but iI never knew there was a stallion
		
Click to expand...

OP, since you started posting at the start of December you seem to have had a share gelding who was owned by a charity, then a lusitano mare and now this new tb. You have been busy.


----------



## Orca (25 December 2015)

XjenX said:



			When I was ur age that's all I wanted had to wait for years till I was staying myself and financially capable u need to be in a position to handle the unexpected vet bill or  a new saddle ect while I was on my teens I went to riding school before lesson and stayed after to help out groom the ponies lead the young riders round and in long run that gave me so much knowledge after I had learned more I took out a share on a horse for 3 days a week this gave me a insight of owning one after I had done that I took out a full time loan and dome a stable management and horse cate course after that I knew I had enough knowledge to buy one that was six months ago and I'm 26 some times I still get stuck and need help stick in with lessons and see if you can help out at yard talk to your parents if they don't think your ready for a loan horse helping out at yard gives you experience and helps prove your commitment 
Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Why is it that you've given two different ages for yourself and numerous different stories about horses, OP?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 December 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP, since you started posting at the start of December you seem to have had a share gelding who was owned by a charity, then a lusitano mare and now this new tb. You have been busy.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on........... 
No wonder the people at the OP's yard are concerned, what with all these horses the OP is keeping, must be very hard for the other liveries with the OP bringing in 3 horses in less than a month.
OP, perhaps it might be best not to go and collect another horse before the end of the year, just enjoy the ones you have already


----------



## chillipup (25 December 2015)

Finally....I'm not alone


----------



## XjenX (25 December 2015)

So what? I have 2 horses and gave up a loan I don't really c why that concerns u please tell me what I need to do to get to ur standard before I can buy them I rode for years then gave it up when I had a tumour I'm not back at it so what r u going on about I know a lotof people who have 2 more horses they r both getting looked after and lots of attention so maybe u should  stop trying to judge people though this was somewhere u cud come ask for help god I asked a question for my friendlast week and all iI got was Itthought u owned a horse when it was clear in the thread it was for her iv been through he'll that past few yrs won't go in to detail cause I don't need 2 answer 2 u but just know that these 2 horses have gave me a new fresh start god was up at yard from 8 till 4 today so think they get enough attention each I have ptsd and anxiety disorder struggle to talk to new people don't like confritation so I always come on here to look up advice and ask for help cheers for ruining that I'm really upset that u can judge someone u don't know for having 2 horses that they care and love shame on you


----------



## XjenX (25 December 2015)

And the rescue horse was a share horse and I got advice found out it was against rules to put rescuehorse out on lon plus had numerous problems so I left yard and bought one kids get pony's bought for them without ever riding so y u hating on me and I apologise for the post where the auto correct has changed the number of my age to 26 or maybe I hit a wrong button not a big deal! Guess some people have nothing better to do can tell u the next time I need help and advice I won't be asking any of yous never knew this was a forum for people to judge and berate people but whatever makes u feel better about urselfs


----------



## Firefly9410 (26 December 2015)

Good grief! If you are going to post on HHO you will need a thicker skin than that OP! If you have been lurking on here for ages you will know that already, so take a deep breath and try not to take it all personally. My advice about your new TB is to go along with what your YO suggests with the turn out because it makes sense. When they go out again in spring ask if your horse can go out half hour before the rest with another quiet horse for company so she has at least one friend before they all go out in the field. I do not think you did anything wrong with not riding on the first day she arrived but if you intend to keep her stabled from now on she should really be exercised daily. Being cooped up with no exercise will make any horse fizzy. If she holds weight well on mix and beet pulp there is no reason to change the feed, but if she gets fizzy the starch in the mix is the most likely culprit so you could change the mix to cubes instead if you need to. Sugar beet is higher energy than most chaffs so if you change to a basic chaff you could end up needing to feed more mix. I would ignore the other owners of course they will pay you more attention when you are new, especially when you have done something most people would consider silly in buying a horse without trying it first, but you have done what you have done and soon enough you will not be the new person any more then the fuss will die down. Try to go to the stables at times when not many people are there. I hope you enjoy your new horse and she turns out to be what you want &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 December 2015)

XjenX said:



*So what? I have 2 horses and gave up a loan I don't really c why that concerns u please tell me what I need to do to get to ur standard *before I can buy them I rode for years then gave it up when I had a tumour I'm not back at it so what r u going on about I know a lotof people who have 2 more horses they r both getting looked after and lots of attention so maybe u should  stop trying to judge people though this was somewhere u cud come ask for help god I asked a question for my friendlast week and all iI got was Itthought u owned a horse when it was clear in the thread it was for her iv been through he'll that past few yrs won't go in to detail cause I don't need 2 answer 2 u but just know that these 2 horses have gave me a new fresh start god was up at yard from 8 till 4 today so think they get enough attention each I have ptsd and anxiety disorder struggle to talk to new people don't like confritation so I always come on here to look up advice and ask for help cheers for ruining that I'm really upset that u can judge someone u don't know for having 2 horses that they care and love shame on you
		
Click to expand...

OP, 
1. Stick to the same story & then other folk WILL help
2. To get to 'my' standard you need quite a bit of age & experience under your belt (I am still learning even now). I and many others HAVE advised you about various things, the most primary one is to get help from a professional.
3. Try at least to pop a full stop into your posts on here, it makes much easier reading.
4. Get a thicker skin, honestly - it's easier to read posts back to yourself if others are giving you advice when you have asked for it, even IF the advice is NOT what you want to hear. You say you have issues, well you are not helping yourself one bit at present, *try to understand that there ARE various ways of dealing with horses, and there ARE many on here with a wealth of experience to tap into, even if its not what you want to hear *
5. I haven't judged you, but commented on the number of horses you have, coupled with what appears to be a large amount of lacking experience to cope with working 2 horses.

I shall not bother responding to you in the future, whats the point? 
You keep asking questions, but don't want to accept (or thank!) anyone for ANY of the advice given, to date 

Have fun in the future, I wish you well, really I do


----------

